# My cockatiel is mad at me... I think!



## PrettyJuliette (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi Everyone! 
I just became the proud companion to a wonderfully nice cockatiel named Juliette.... I got her last Friday and that was great because it gave me the opportunity to spend the entire weekend with her. She was very friendly, very tame and gentle during the whole weekend. 

I went to work on Monday and came home at 5 to a totally different cockatiel! She was biting and you could tell her demeanor was that of a mad bird. After an hour or so, of me just talking to her while I go about my business, she was back to being cuddly, gentle and affectionate... 

This has happened every day this week. Is it possible that she's telling me that she's angry I left her for the day? I leave the radio on and she has lots toys in her cage... I should also mention that she's a year old and her previous owner also worked during the day... so it shouldn't be anything new for her...

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated! I've been reading books and articles and can't find anything about this. 

Thank you!

Caroline


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Yes, I think she's letting you know she's mad you left her. She'll adjust to your schedule in time, I think. My tiel is fine with my going to work but I recently had to go away for 2 days on a business trip. (My fiance took care of him.) But when I got home, he definitley let me know that he was not happy I left him.


----------



## PrettyJuliette (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you so much... you just reassured me a lot... I guess I'll keep giving her that "cool-off" period when I get home by opening the cage door and letting her come to me, rather than me coming to her. I desperately want to make sure that I'm doing the right thing to have the best possible relationship with her. 

thanks again!


----------

